# Masha's pics



## Masha (Mar 29, 2010)

Hello everyone, 

This is Masha, she's three months old and just got to her new home


----------



## Islander (May 2, 2009)

Welcome to you and Masha .... what a cutie 

My Ziva is now 9 months and I can't believe how fast the time has flown
since we brought her home at 8 weeks of age.... so treasure each day
while she is young as it seems to go by in lightning speed!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

She's a beautiful puppy. Congrats.


----------



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh my gosh, she is beautiful. Those ears. I could just eat her up.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Congratulations! She's really adorable! Vizslas really are the best looking pups, aren't they?

We get our vizsla this Friday - I can't wait!


----------

